# Google Docs and Greek Fonts?



## py3ak

I have uploaded a few labor-intensive documents to Google docs because just having them saved on 3 separate hard drives isn't good enough for me. But I notice that it does not render Greek fonts correctly, or I assume Hebrew either. Has anyone found a way to add fonts to Google docs so that things will display correctly?


----------



## jambo

www.puritanboard.com/f66/greek-breathings-vista-31033/ and note the repy by davidus


----------



## py3ak

How would that work for a document that was mostly English with occasional phrases in Greek?


----------



## fredtgreco

Ruben,

You want to install the Logos Greek and Hebrew keyboards (they are free on the Logos website). They allow you to use the language settings to type in those languages using a unicode font. I produced this example:


----------

